# FISHING KAYAK



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Im new to the forum, from sydney and keen to get into some kayak fishing asap. But I'm having some trouble choosing my first yak. I'm quite low on money, and have been looking at the cheaper ebay models including the "sydney-only" kayak and the "2monks" kayaks. I've found the sydney-only one online for only $329 whereas the 2monks kayak is offered at $379. However for $50 more the 2monks kayak doesn't offer all that much over the other sydney only yak which is only 12cm shorter, 2 cm slimmer and a kg lighter. Please help me decide and any recommendations will be great 

http://www.2monks.com.au/conger-yellow-green/
http://www.sydney-only.com

Thanks in advance,
look forward to meeting all of you sometime in the near future,

Dior.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day Dior
Welcome to AKFF.

Neither are great fishing kayaks, but either will do the job. If you have an opportunity to test either out then try before you buy, or flip a coin. Really the better fishing kayaks usually start at around $800 and work there way up. 
A fishing kayak should preferably be between 3.8mts and 4.5mtrs and well built and robust. There are a heap of Chinese built kayaks coming onto the market and its difficult to tell whats good and whats not. 
But hell for the price, you cant go wrong, if you enjoy the sport, you'll probably resell for not much loss and buy something a little better suited.

BTW you need to include in your budget a suitable PFD, most use a type 2 kayak PFD (you need to try before you buy to make sure it fits well and is comfortable) also before you gear it up, paddle out to water over your head and tip it over and practice a few reentries. That way you know what your in for if you do fall out......happens to the best of us.


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Wisemans-Choice
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/Kayaks-/36122/i.html

There are a number of Kayaks about the same price point. As others have said, first decide where you are going to fish, then choose a kayak.

I have one from Wisemans Choice and am quite happy with it, but I have no plans of going offshore with it.

Ray


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

so what other yaks second hand yaks do you guys recommend


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

bertros said:


> Find a 4m one that is the right price and stick it here. We should be able to give you a yay or nay.... it's hard to give you a shopping list with so many options out there, but we can help you along the way.


I'd second this, you may come across one that is not a common one, hence no one puts it forward, yet it could be a good one and not being a common one it could be a bargain. Extras that may come with it are also a factor if you are short on $


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

found these 2 monks kayak guys use their own yaks? they seem like they sit pretty well in the water. what do you guys think
https://www.facebook.com/2monkskayaks


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> I'd say that's a commercial brand using Facebook as a marketing channel and on par with your original 2 Monks option. Once again, you can do much better than this for a similar price point. These come across as really bad value for money, despite being cheap. The old adage of you get what you pay for rings true here.
> 
> I also cringe every time their ad comes on tv because it just doesn't sit right with me... a short yak that's poorly made for a price-point rather than function that's going to be unsafe for anything other than the calmest of conditions. Like i said earlier, a much better option is to go the second-hand route for something that is capable and will hold a resale value rather than one of your other options listed.


Some good advice here Diodog

Looking at the ones you've highlighted the phrase "why so cheap" springs to mind
Save your money and get something that will work for you, not fight with you

We will happily steer you in the right direction and I'm sure if you ask nicely the local guys will meet up next time they're out and give you a go

Good hunting


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks heaps guys, some good advice i will take into consideration  
as like bertros said i am now leaning against this one. http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/marsfiel ... 1045610112

if all goes well, ill have a new yak 

Regards,

Dior


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah man good sway to a name brand, those ocean kayaks are a really good hull and light for there size.

You will be cutting holes in it before you know it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Dior,

Here is an article on kayak design that might help you work out what you want. If you keep your eye out for something 2nd hand you might be able to get something a bit better quality for your limited budget.

http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/yakdesign101.html


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys me AGAIN,
sorry to bother you guys but i think i may have spotted a possible yak i might buy and use for fishing? description doesn't say what it is but should i buy it?
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/fairfiel ... 1047446754


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yepp buy it good first kayak well made and cheap price. You could probably make Money on that if you decide you dont like it


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Make sure it's the one pictured though


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Guys  any ideas what it is?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe a scrambler variant? Looks good brand is ocean kayak


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Might also be worth checking if the paddle and PFD are included in the price ;-)


----------

